# help does anyone know



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

hi i am currently on antidepressants will i be able to go ahead with TX any help on this would be greatly appreciated. x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

This is something you'd need to discuss with your consultant.  None of us are medically qualified and also don't know what anti-d's you're on or what treatment you're considering, so I would speak with your GP or consultant as they will be able to advise.

Hopefully you should be ok but I'd definitely check.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Habuiah

I was also on anti depressants but took a month or so weaning myself off and came off them just before tx.  As far as i know they are not recommended but don't quote me on that.  My friend's wife was on very strong anti d's and anti psychotics for quite severe mental health issues and i believe she had to stop them whilst she was pregnant.  I'd check it out asap so that if you do have to come off them you might have time to wean yourself off slowly rather than stopping suddenly which i know is usually not a good thing at all with certain drugs.

GG x


----------



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

hi there girls just wanted to say thanks for replying to my post, went to docs today got moved down to a lower dose of mirtazapine so hopefully can start to come off them before TX for iv starts, thanks again for your support.xxx


----------

